# My collection



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Started innocently enough back in the early 90's, sort of got out of control , including parts tractors i have in the neighborhood of 28 tractors.

Ill have to do a couple more group pics, this would be too long of a post otherwise - heres the first 6: ( left to right ) 90 murray, 99 weedeater, 85 MTD mastercut, 99 murray, 2003 murray - background is a 84 dynamark - under the tarp is my parts 90's GT5000. All but the GT in this pic run and mow.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres a few more pics: Top to bottom - 70 toro, 95 MTD AWS ,88 kleen kut ( dynamark), 85LT12, 85 LT11, 90 MTD task force,86 GTII, 97 MTD Mastercut and 80's Agway ( murray):


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice collection...pretty extensive.


----------

